# Welche Teichpflanzen sind für sehr hartes Wasser geeignet?



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2007)

Das Problem in meiner Region (Landshut / Süddeutschland) ist das sehr harte Wasser (KH 18), damit ist auch der ph Wert recht hoch. Alle anderen Wasserwerte sind OK. Den relativ großen Teich kann ich nicht mit Regenwasser füllen, da es kaum regnet und die Verdunstungsrate sehr hoch ist bei dem derzeitigen sehr trockenen Wetter. Daher fülle ich mit Grundwasser auf. Ich habe es schon mit sehr vielen verschiedene Pflanzen versucht. Leider wachsen fast alle schlecht oder gehen sogar ein. Probleme machen u.a. __ Binsen, __ Wasserschlauch, __ Igelkolben, Wasserlilie, __ Muschelblume. Alle bisher eingesetzten Schwimmpflanzen sind eingegangen oder im Wachstum stehen geblieben. Die einzigen Pflanzen, die einigermaßen gut wachsen sind __ Teichrosen, Tannenwedel und Wasserkanne. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung, welche Pflanzen für sehr hartes Wasser geeignet sind? Vor allem bin ich an Schwimmpflanzen interessiert, damit diese auch etwas Schatten spenden und das Algenwachstum wegen der starken Sonneneinstrahlung eindämmen. Derzeit wachsen nur die Algen sehr schnell. Die chemische Keule möchte ich nicht einsetzen, da es sicher nur den Fischen schadet. Wer hat eine Empfehlung oder wer kämpft mit ähnlichen Problemen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2007)

Schwimmpflanzen, wie Froschbiß, Pistia, Eichhornia, Salvinia, Azolla sollten eigentlich auch in hartem Wasser wachsen, Nährstoffversorgung vorausgesetzt.

Auch die __ Seekanne wächst hier eigentlich problemlos, möchte aber wurzeln, also nur für flaches Wasser gut geeignet, mit Bodengrund.

Die Wasserlilie ¿ (Ironie), wenn du Irisarten damit meinst, sollten mit dem Wasser eh keine Probleme haben, das sind ja Sumpfpflanzen, die im Boden wurzeln.

__ Wasserschlauch wächst nur in weichem bis neutralem Wasser gut, der kommt eigentlich in Mooren vor.


----------

